# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Может и не к месту...Любимый напиток IT-специалиста

## Илья

хотел предложить вопрос для опроса: Напиток IT-специалиста. С вариантами ответа: чай; кофе; пиво; кола.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Офтоп !
И вообще, я тархун люблю  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> И вообще, я тархун люблю


У меня знакомый есть, он сам спиртное готовит.
Покупает спирт, очищает его, настаивает на травах. Сначала называли просто спирт, настойка. Потом прижилось - "Тархун", за зеленый цвет  :Smiley: 
Еще есть "Фурацилин" - на лимонах (опять же, из-за цвета).

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Пиво для админа не алкоголь, а виртуальная память, которая подгружается по мере необходимости.

----------


## Shu_b

Наливая кофе, вспомнилось:

Будут с водкою дебаты, отвечай:  Нет, ребята-демократы, только чай.




> Высоцкий Владимир - Инструкция
>  Я вчера закончил ковку, и два плана залудил
>  И в загранкомандировку от завода угодил.
>  Копоть, сажу смыл под душем, съел холодного язя
>  И инструкцию прослушал, что там можно, что нельзя.
> 
>  Там у них пока что лучше бытово
>  Так, чтоб я не отчебучил не того,
>  Он мне дал прочесть брошюру, как наказ,
> ...

----------


## RobinFood

Ну что за выбор...
У меня - сок и вода из-под крана.
В списке нет ни того, ни другого.

----------


## anton_dr

> Ну что за выбор...
> У меня - сок и вода из-под крана.
> В списке нет ни того, ни другого.


Вода есть, хоть не из под крана.
Сок добавил

----------


## Minos

Чай - для работы; пиво - для трудной работы; квас, сок - по пути на работу; водка - после окончания проекта; минералка - на утро после окончания проекта ;

----------


## Sanja

Какао нафиг Ж)

----------


## PavelA

Пиво до,во время и после работы.
Виски,коньяк и прочее в командировках.

----------


## maXmo

Сок, фанта

----------


## PoGo

Илюха те баян заеб.. т.е. рул опрос !!!! знай я ответил ПИВО на все времена что Сисадмин что ИТ Пиво  все  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Кофе крепкий... Эспрессо... В мааахонькой чашечке... Ну и кола конечно (друзья её наркотой называют)...

----------


## fidres

чай - зелёный, чёрный.
кофе - только натуральный (если есть возможность).
пиво - нормальное (качественное).
спиртное - не дешёвое (качественное).
молоко - деревенское.
сок - не дешёвый (качественный).
 :Wink:

----------


## dan

Я вот всё удивляюсь - неужели никто не замечает, что подсчёт процентов в голосованиях немного некорректен  :Wink:  ?
Ну как-то больше 100% получается, даже если первые три пунткта сложить. И так из голосования в голосование.

----------


## Dime3us

Это потому что можно выбрать несколько вариантов. Правда как при этом производится подсчет процентов я довольно смутно представляю.

----------


## maXmo

очевидно, отношение числа голосов к числу голосовавших  :Smiley:

----------


## айти

опросник не верен! все не правда и ацтой! сложить проценты и что получится? 170 %??? куда ж э\то годится? да и вообще, любимый напиток - это пиво и опросников ни каких не надо!

----------


## naik212006

Кофе.
И,конечно-же,только натуральный.
С уважением
naik212006

----------


## ЫЫЫ

Выбор напитка специалистом ИТ-технологий в немалой степени, обусловлен географически. Если специалист находится в Калмыкии, то это, вероятнее всего, будет кумыс. Если французский специалист - что-то вроде бутылочки Шубадэляляля (урожай 1545 года). Если спец на Шпицбергене - предпочтение крепким напиткам, ввиду холода. И т. д. в том же ключе.

----------


## Arhimed

> *айти*
> опросник не верен! все не правда и ацтой! сложить проценты и что получится? 170 %??? куда ж э\то годится? да и вообще, любимый напиток - это пиво и опросников ни каких не надо!


Т.к. можно выбирать несколько вариантов ответа, то проценты по разным вариантам складывать не надо, это действительно неверно  :Smiley:  .
А процент, по одному отдельному ответу, вполне корректен...
А насчет _"пиво и опросников не надо"_ - не выходит что-то, по результатам опроса  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AK-47

Мы на PEPSI ставим крест! Пиво - поколенье next!!!

----------


## StuPPvir

Чай, кофе и прочее

----------


## !Anubis!

> Мы на PEPSI ставим крест! Пиво - поколенье next!!!


археолог? :Smiley: 

интересно, что пьет Зайцев - судя по его возрасту и по тому как он выглядит - пиво его любимым напитком точно не является.
и вообще он врятли его пьет. 
и не курит. 
"мужчина в полном расцвете сил" - так наверное)

***

сок, чай)

----------


## Белый Сокол

Все безалкогольное  :Smiley:  А вообще свежевыжатый сок - самое то  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

правильно) алкоголь это зло

----------


## sergey888

Ну надоже в этой теме я еще не отметился. Исправим эту поправимую ошибку. Ну на IT-специалиста я не тяну, а вот к сочувствующим меня вполне можно и причислить, хотя сочувствую я только себе и то не часто. 
А если по теме, то очень люблю чай и квас. Но квас только когда представится возможность, а чай постоянно, вообще не могу сидеть у компа, если рядом нет стакана чая.
А по остальным напиткам могу выпить сок, кола, из минералки люблю только Боржоми, кофе только на работе и только черный и хотя терпеть его не могу, но что бы не заснуть на работе самое оно. Пиво, водка только в компании, да и то не много и не часто.

----------


## priv8v

> из минералки люблю только Боржоми


"Усполонь" пробовали? ведущая, так сказать, минералка г.Боровичи :Smiley: 
да и по нвг.обл в целом)

----------


## sergey888

> "Усполонь" пробовали? ведущая, так сказать, минералка г.Боровичи
> да и по нвг.обл в целом)


Если когда-нибудь буду в г.Боровичи обязательно попробую.  :Cheesy:  Хотя шансы попасть туда, да и просто в нвг.обл равны нулю.  :Wink:

----------


## Вячеслав12

"Оболонь", баттлов 6-7, вполне сносно под какую-нить гаму распузырить, но в рабочее время - чай! Кстати, у кого-то еще наступает резкое отрезвление, если, например, гамать в дум3?  :098:

----------


## Ivaemon

> Это потому что можно выбрать несколько вариантов. Правда как при этом производится подсчет процентов я довольно смутно представляю.


Отношением количества голосов по каждому пункту к общему кол-ву ответов Х 100 (по крайней мере, так положено) :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley: 
Кофе - крепкий - с утра и днем.
Чай - зеленый (зеленая или белая обезьяна или кокайча) - вечером.
Квас - в любое время и помногу :Cheesy: 
Пиво - изредка (после того, как черниговское перестали к нам завозить, пью только текизу)

----------


## ananas

Пиво темное. Вино красное. По настроению. Но не одновременно.

----------


## kudoks

Чай для работы,а пиво для отдыха!Самое оно.Главное не переборщить.Иначе пипец

----------

